# Ariens ST824 lube question



## Whariapper (Sep 14, 2014)

My latest acquisition (Ariens ST824) is back to running and working great as far as I know without having any snow yet. I am getting all the lubing done to the engine and drive train, but I have a problem.

I need to know what lube to use in the auger gearbox. The only thing it says in the parts book or anywhere else is "Special Lube-16oz". That doesn't do me a bit of good. 

What can I use so this thing is lubed and ready to go without it locking up or wearing? Any suggestions or recommendations? As usual, thanks in advance.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

My local Ariens dealer, who happens to be a John Deere dealer as well, said to use "Corn Head Grease". It is a low temp grease. So, that is what I use.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Can you post the actual model number?
then we can look up other manuals..
the model number should be on a tag at the rear of the machine..

Scot


----------



## Whariapper (Sep 14, 2014)

Thanks guys. 
Sure, I can post the numbers. Model number 924050 Serial number 099830.
If its in the manuals I got off of here, I must be speed reading over it. I looked for hours. unno:

It is the smaller aluminum gear casing. I wish it was the heavier duty model.

Never mind and sorry. I just found the "liquid grease" caption in the manual. I thought it was liquid lube and didn't check to see if it even had a fill hole.

Thanks for putting up with a newbie post. Peace.


----------



## Blaine B. (Aug 29, 2014)

Is this what you bought?










My 926LE calls for Sten Mix Grease, I'm guessing for the friction disc shaft and the auger. I just use regular automotive grease for that.

For the auger gear case (I also have aluminum) it calls for Ariens L2 which has now been superseded by Ariens L3 synthetic severe-duty gear lube. It calls for this same lube if you have the cast iron gear case as well.


----------



## Blaine B. (Aug 29, 2014)

Walk Behind Sno-Thro Engine Oil & Gear Case Lube

Here is a neat article from Ariens regarding the oil or grease for the gear case.

From the looks of it, any SYNTHETIC gear oil is acceptable in the auger gear case. It specifically mentions NOT to use regular, non-synthetic gear oil.

Is all synthetic gear oil compatible with brass?


----------



## Blaine B. (Aug 29, 2014)

I just went ahead and ordered the $15.00 8 ounce bottle of Ariens L3 synthetic gear oil (eBay with free shipping) that is compatible with all of their cast iron and aluminum housings.

It appears that the Storm 2410 may use a grease instead of an oil, but I'll probably put some in there as well in my Father's 2410, if I have any left over from my Ariens 926.

I know there is also mention somewhere about a Shell Alvania EP, but that stuff is $79.99 + $12.00 shipping for one tube on eBay. WTF!


----------



## Blaine B. (Aug 29, 2014)

I take that back, I read somewhere that the Troy Bilt takes some "00" weight grease, so I bought a tube for that as well.

The Areins will get the L3 synthetic gear oil and the troy Bilt will get the "oo" weight grease.


----------

